# My Master Built Electric smoker appears to be dead



## dtsobel (Jun 26, 2019)

My control unit's membrane is gone from being outside year around. there is no lights. This is a 7 year old unit and Masterbuilt has discontinued parts. They said either the main board underneath is dead which they don't have parts (require new cabinate) or the controller. I found the controller for $99.00. Is it worth trying to replace the controller, or buy a new electric smoker, and if so, what make and model?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 26, 2019)

That's a tough one. If it was me I would just invest in a new MES and be done with it. But there might be a simple cheaper fix that I'm not aware of. 7 years is pretty good for a MES if you ask me. If you do go the new MES route I would get the 40" model well worth it to have the extra space. Good luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

There are a few guys who can help you figure out the problems, including 

 tallbm
.

However if you have to get a new one, the Best one is the MES 40 Generation #2.5. IMHO

These links will tell you more about them & how to tell them apart:
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## splendorlex (Jun 26, 2019)

I really liked my Masterbuilt 40 with Bluetooth I got 3 years ago (I'm not sure if that is the Gen 2.5 Bear) but I have to say the heating element has now died on me twice. I do keep it outside, but it's covered when not in use. I thought you were supposed to keep smokers and grills outside, anyway! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

splendorlex said:


> I really liked my Masterbuilt 40 with Bluetooth I got 3 years ago (I'm not sure if that is the Gen 2.5 Bear) but I have to say the heating element has now died on me twice. I do keep it outside, but it's covered when not in use. I thought you were supposed to keep smokers and grills outside, anyway! :)




Yeah Smokers, but Electric??
How many of our electric power tools could we keep outside.
I keep mine outside 24/7/365, but it's under roof & covered, and only gets wind-blown rain & snow on it maybe 10 times a year.
I would imagine, if you had a completely waterproof cover (tarp) over it, you could keep it outside all the time, but not with just the regular MES covers.
I would never want to keep mine out in the actual weather, without a roof over it, with the thin MES cover I use.

Yours is probably a #2.5 since it's bluetooth.

Bear


----------



## Braz (Jun 26, 2019)

My opinion: It is not worth buying a new controller for $99, but it probably is worth buying an Auber PID controller for $150. Doesn't seem to make sense? With the PID controller and a simple re-wire of a couple of the Masterbuilt wires you will take the stock circuit boards out of the loop and gain much better temp control - within one degree of your set point. There are good threads here describing the mods needed. Here is one:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve had a couple MES units.  Awesome service from those folks .  Give it a respectable burial and respect  all those great meals it made just to make you look like a hero.  
...Then go buy another. And The one Bear mentions is a good one!


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 27, 2019)

I am in the prosses of trying to installing a new controller on my older Masterbuilt. I think I am going with one of these. 
https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=72

The people at Auber Instruments are a little frustrating to work with. I am trying to get them to help me with the rewiring. If it was a new Masterbuilt, they have a tutorial to help with the rewiring, but since it's an older one I keep getting conflicting and unclear help. Through the very knowledgeable people on this forum,
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think I have it figured out.
There is a panel on the bottom of the smoker. Once you drill out the rivets, (1/8" bit) you will see something like this (see attachment) You connect wires #1&#3 and #4&#2 which bypasses the old controller. Now you can plug the smoker into the PID Controller. I am hoping to get verification on my wiring today. I am 95% sure it's correct from the other rewiring tutorials I have read here. 

Hope this helps


----------



## cmayna (Jun 27, 2019)

My  MES40 Gen1 was given to me dead.  I simply bypassed it's controller and wired the element directly (via plug) to an Auber PID.  The best thing I've done. So easy to operate, so accurate. Most importantly, so reliable!!    I'd love to find another one to do this to.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 27, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> I am in the prosses of trying to installing a new controller on my older Masterbuilt. I think I am going with one of these.
> https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=72
> 
> The people at Auber Instruments are a little frustrating to work with. I am trying to get them to help me with the rewiring. If it was a new Masterbuilt, they have a tutorial to help with the rewiring, but since it's an older one I keep getting conflicting and unclear help. Through the very knowledgeable people on this forum,
> ...


This rewiring has been confirmed by another member. Well wait a minute there is still some question


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2019)

dtsobel said:


> My control unit's membrane is gone from being outside year around. there is no lights. This is a 7 year old unit and Masterbuilt has discontinued parts. They said either the main board underneath is dead which they don't have parts (require new cabinate) or the controller. I found the controller for $99.00. Is it worth trying to replace the controller, or buy a new electric smoker, and if so, what make and model?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there and welcome!

I'm 100% with the crowd that recommends going with a PID controller.  You just do a simple rewire (can as simple as 2 wire splices) and your smoker is ready to go for use with a PID controller.

The PID controllers can easily keep you within 1-3 degrees of your set temperature.  Your MES would perform 10X better than it did when it was brand new!
The other caveat is that you would need to use wood pellets and the A-Maze-N  Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray or tube to produce smoke... but most of us MES owners do that anyway and that is another HUGE upgrade.  12 hours of perfect smoke with no babysitting from the ANPS tray is heaven!

If you want to know more in detail with pics about the simple rewire check this thread out: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-rewire-simple-guide-no-back-removal-needed.267069/

Again my vote is to spend the money on something like this Auber PID and you basically have a better and brand new smoker than what you had for less than buying a new MES: https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=110

Best of luck! :)



Atl1530 said:


> I am in the prosses of trying to installing a new controller on my older Masterbuilt. I think I am going with one of these.
> https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=72
> 
> The people at Auber Instruments are a little frustrating to work with. I am trying to get them to help me with the rewiring. If it was a new Masterbuilt, they have a tutorial to help with the rewiring, but since it's an older one I keep getting conflicting and unclear help. Through the very knowledgeable people on this forum,
> ...



I would recommend you go with this model of PID to handle the 1200Watt element of the MES40 https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=110

The one you linked to is for 1200watt and the that is a little close for comfort.  This PID is a little more expensive but you are covered no matter what... even if you ahve an MES30 this PID would work should you want to upgrade to the MES40, which most usually do lol :)


----------



## dr k (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes the Auber WS-1510ELPM can run indefinitely at 1200 watts or 10 amps with no concern about overheating the SSR.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 27, 2019)

This is what Auber Instruments recommended with my 800-watt old MASTERBUILT smoker. I have not been impressed with there customer service. The advice has been wrong or misleading. Should I look at something else?

https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=72


----------



## dr k (Jun 27, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> This is what Auber Instruments recommended with my 800-watt old MASTERBUILT smoker. I have not been impressed with there customer service. The advice has been wrong or misleading. Should I look at something else?
> 
> https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=72


This Auber handles 12 amps your Mes 30 ielement is 800 watts, 6.67 amps, 18ohms. The WS'1510ELPM is 15 amps in case you go to a Mes 40 1200 watts, 10 amps, 12 ohms down the road this controller handles either Mes. Running the controller up to 2/3rds capacity eleminates over heating issues if heating consantly indefinitely.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2019)

dr k said:


> This Auber handles 12 amps your Mes 30 ielement is 800 watts, 6.67 amps, 18ohms. The WS'1510ELPM is 15 amps in case you go to a Mes 40 1200 watts, 10 amps, 12 ohms down the road this controller handles either Mes. Running the controller up to 2/3rds capacity eleminates over heating issues if heating consantly indefinitely.



Yep!  
A
 Atl1530
 like dr k mentions, the PID they recommended works for the 800 watt MES.  If you decide to move up to a 1200watt MES40 your PID would be underpowered :(

If you are positive you won't move up to an MES40 then there is no issue.
I can tell you form experience that once you do the rewire and enter the world of the PID, the thought may enter your head: 
"hmmmm I can get a used MES40 on craigslist for like $40-50.  I'll just rewire and throw a PID on it and have a major smoker size upgrade to my MES30!"  

The current Auber PID you link is not meant for the 1200 watt MES so you would have to buy the Auber PID that works for 1200 watts/more or give up on the dream of a cheap size upgrade :(

I've purchased 2 MES40 units on craigslist this way and given them as gifts with PID's when I upgraded to a super techy PID controller:)


----------



## dtsobel (Jun 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That's a tough one. If it was me I would just invest in a new MES and be done with it. But there might be a simple cheaper fix that I'm not aware of. 7 years is pretty good for a MES if you ask me. If you do go the new MES route I would get the 40" model well worth it to have the extra space. Good luck!


Mine was a 40. I woul


Bearcarver said:


> Yeah Smokers, but Electric??
> How many of our electric power tools could we keep outside.
> I keep mine outside 24/7/365, but it's under roof & covered, and only gets wind-blown rain & snow on it maybe 10 times a year.
> I would imagine, if you had a completely waterproof cover (tarp) over it, you could keep it outside all the time, but not with just the regular MES covers.
> ...


I have a gen 2


----------



## dtsobel (Jun 28, 2019)

does anyone know anything about the Bradley electric pellet smokers?


----------



## Wakulla (Jun 28, 2019)

For $50 you can get a pid controller that will control the temp better than anything masterbuilt sells.

I gutted out all the original electronics and wired up this one. 
ref_=bl_dp_s_mw_14401019011

And it works great


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 28, 2019)

Wakulla said:


> For $50 you can get a pid controller that will control the temp better than anything masterbuilt sells.
> 
> I gutted out all the original electronics and wired up this one.
> ref_=bl_dp_s_mw_14401019011
> ...


How did you wire it in? it looks like it needs a power supply. Does it come with one?  Do you have any photos of your wiring


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 28, 2019)

Wakulla said:


> For $50 you can get a pid controller that will control the temp better than anything masterbuilt sells.
> 
> I gutted out all the original electronics and wired up this one.
> ref_=bl_dp_s_mw_14401019011
> ...


From the Amazon seller"the cable of the sensor can handle up to 215F." How did you work around this?


----------



## Wakulla (Jun 28, 2019)

The controller comes with a wiring diagram. What i did was drill out the pop rivits holding the back on and removed it. Took out all the original wiring. Where the power chord comes in i removed all that wiring and control board. Turned that into a junction box. With appliance wire, i used 12 gauge for overkill, i wired the hot and neutral to the power chord and ran it to the controller, then the hot from the controller to the relay, then from the relay to the element. Wired a neutral from the element to the neutral on the power chord connection.

I removed the original temp sensor and replaced it with a air sensor thermister  from my thermoworks smoke kit.

Put the back back on with sheet metal screws. All wiring is concealed just like the original.


----------



## Wakulla (Jun 28, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> From the Amazon seller"the cable of the sensor can handle up to 215F." How did you work around this?



Well i wanted one i could trust anyway. One i had tested and was built for the punishment. Remember this controller uses a thermister not a thermocouple. I use the thermoworks smoke. I took the air sensor in that kit and installed it in the same hole as the original sensor. I used high temp silicone caulk to glue it in. Wired it up and the smoke sensor and the pid track right along together.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 28, 2019)

That's Great 
Thanks for posting


----------



## cmayna (Jun 28, 2019)

image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Mar 19, 2016






My Masterbuilt with a Auber controller.


----------



## dtsobel (Jun 28, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> How did you wire it in? it looks like it needs a power supply. Does it come with one?  Do you have any photos of your wiring





Atl1530 said:


> From the Amazon seller"the cable of the sensor can handle up to 215F." How did you work around this?


I have a 40" gen 2 masterbuilt. would this work?


----------



## Wakulla (Jun 28, 2019)

dtsobel said:


> I have a 40" gen 2 masterbuilt. would this work?


I don't see why not. Never looked at one of those. You might have to be a little creative deciding where to put your controller


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 28, 2019)

dtsobel said:


> does anyone know anything about the Bradley electric pellet smokers?



Yes, I've had 3 of them at different times. A 4 rack original, a 4 rack stainless and a 6 rack digital. They're advertised as slow and low, but keeping a nice cook temp is hit or miss. Where they really shine is with an extra cooking element and PID. However, the hinges are a weak spot, often breaking with in a year or two of ownership, and the bisquette feeder is temperamental at times. The only thing I didn't really like was the small cooking chamber. Won't hold a full packer brisket unless you bend it to fit or trim it to fit two separate racks. Won't hold a full rack of ribs either.


----------



## dmbennett46 (Jul 4, 2019)

Several options...
1. Appliance Factory Parts (appliancefactoryparts.com) has the original controllers for $44.99 plus shipping. Replacement is easy.
2. See new post from rexster314 today (July 4) titled "Masterbuilt 40"." He bought a new MES 40 on eBay that was listed as "for parts only" but worked perfectly, he says.  30" models are available in the same condition for even less. You can refurbish your 30" and have a cabinet left over for cold smoking. Or you could get lucky, as rexster340 did. Search eBay for "masterbuilt electric smoker 30 parts."
3. You could convert your leftover cabinet into a cold smoker for about $150 in parts. As a fan of cold smoking, I bought a Bradley smoke generator and Bradley cold smoke attachment, which I then mounted to my Masterbuilt cabinet, bolting the plate over the hole for the wood chip tray using self-tapping hardware. My "Frankensmoker" (see photo) gives me separate control over heat and smoke. I now use it for all my smoking, but you could keep it as a cold smoker and then buy a new MES 40 for heat smoking. (But don't get one with Bluetooth or you'll be very unhappy.)







(P.S. I have an Auber PID controller but have had problems with the RTDs; they always give out at the connector. After replacing the detector several times, I've relegated the controller to the junk drawer.)


----------

